# Esquema analizador logico para PC



## jesus38 (May 16, 2009)

Hola a todos no se si alguien conoce algun esquema que funcione bien para realizar un analizador logico con un pc, Gracias


----------



## julioaribi (Jun 3, 2009)

Visita el siguiente link, quizas te sirva

http://www.xs4all.nl/~jwasys/old/diy2.html


----------



## jesus38 (Jun 4, 2009)

gracias julioaribi, ese link fue el primero que realice pero no funciona del todo.

de todas formas al final me compre uno, que es lo que recomiendo pues visite un monton de link y la mayoria fallan. 

gracias.


----------

